# 8 week leonberger puppy



## Indiebar (Feb 15, 2012)

Here's Betsy!

We picked her up just yesterday. I hope she likes us.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

She is stunning....very jealous


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So so cute


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

How sweet she is, her eyes would melt anyones heart :biggrin:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

She's gorgeous. Lots of love & puppy fun coming up for you. It's amazing to think how big she's going to be.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

My heart just skipped a beat!! She is beautiful!


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Betsy is gorgeous - looking forward to seeing pix of her growing up.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

She's cute. What breeding is she?


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

What a lovely photo.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oooohh, so cute! Have lots of fun!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

gorgeous puppy


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Gorgeous little bundle of fluff


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

oh shes gorgeous. you are in for some good fun i think.
michelle x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Ooh she definitely got the cute factor, what a little stunner.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she is lovely! I met a leon at pets at home I could have rode it home, was massive!! :laugh: :001_huh:


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

She is so sweet


----------

